# Java Moss?



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

Im new to the whole plant world slowly introducing some low light plants to my tank..was wondering if java moss will root to my driftwood? and how would i got about making sure it stays attached..any suggestions or comments would be great cheers


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Definitely will but I would tie it down with fishing line or invisible thread. If you need more java I have great looking moss for you.


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

that sounds awesome.. i will try that then.. how much do you have and what are you charging?


----------

